

Ask HN: What tools / apps do you use for working online? - marcomassaro

Want to see / discover some of the best tools users are using right now.<p>Right now I am using:
dropbox.com
basecamp.com
roninapp.com
stripe.com
======
a_macgregor
pivotaltracker.com google apps dropbox.com

